# Camps Ronoda - Lac Remigny, Quebec 6/28-7/3 Pkie Fishing Report



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Lac Remigny, Quebec is 3.5 hours North/Northeast of Northbay, Ontario. The weather during the this week was rough. It was mostly windy, rainy, and cold. The bite was definitely not on and that is something I've never experienced in Canada. The biggest pike of the week was 19 lbs (pictured and released), with couple 10 lb'ers for eating. Big fish caught while slow trolling Williams Wabler spoons. Smaller pike caught with mepps spinners or spinnerbait in weeds. Quantity of pike caught way off from last year at same place. Mother nature wins one this year, but me and the boys had tons of fun anyhow.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

good job. Was the may fly hatch on while you were up there. I'm heading to Minn. in about a month. We always go late august to early sept. and usually never encounter the bugs. Let me know. I had heard the bugs slowed the bite down big time.....


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

The big mayfly hatch happened just a day or two before we arrived on 6/28. That would would make the hatch about the same as last year (we got hit with snow storm like clouds of them on 6/24/2003) While there this year, there were some, but not many, so it was ending. Hope this helps, Remigny is 47.7 degrees north, similar to Minn., aye?!

As far as the mayflies slowing the bite, that was my conclusion last year as we had a couple slow days in middle of week during the major hatch and weather was constantly hot/sunny. 

This year, i couldn't blame bugs since cold/rainy weather was over-riding factor. As a matter of fact, our larger pike came early in week, a few days after the big hatch. I would guess that mafly's get the smaller fish feeding and off guard and the bigger pike are patrolling for them heavily! Top water, smaller, slower presentation is way to go i'm told....we slow trolled the larger pike with small spoons and cranks.

Squitos and black flies were not bad at all, relative to usual Canada bug counts. Cool weather helps for a change.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

finally got the pics...talk about a piggy pike!

hope the pic shows up as i'm new to posting them


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys were really up there  . At least your boy got a very nice pike !! Thanks for sharing your trips story . Better luck next year........ C.K.


----------

